
Show HN: Eleventy blog template to manage agile web development - mjgs
https://github.com/mjgs/eleventy-agile-blog
======
mjgs
I wanted a self-hosted solution to manage an agile development workflow so I
built this eleventy starter template for a static site blog / agile tool.

It’s blogging + agile development + git

Nothing fancy, just markdown files and metadata tags. Easily view and manage a
backlog of stories.

Might be worth checking it out if you want something to help manage your work.

Very unlikely to break over time because of software dependencies / upgrades.

Demo site: [https://festive-haibt-b7ead0.netlify.app](https://festive-
haibt-b7ead0.netlify.app)

